# Emulsified vitamin d cream?



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Does anyone use this vs taking the supplement that melts in your mouth? I bought some today that is 1000iul per pump and was reading that it absorbs the same way the dissolvable supplements do...any feedback?


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

1000IU* is what I meant...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

so....is it a lotion, or what?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

..do tell us more.....


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yep it's a lotion it was only 7.99 at my local health food store! I'm going to use it for about 6 weeks before I get on vitamin d supplements just to see if it helps! It's really soft too. You just apply one pump per day to your skin. Only ONE pump though because it is 1000IU.  It's called vitamin D3 body cream and the brand is life-flo organic living...


----------

